# iOS 4.2.1 : GROS PROBLEMES : Aidez moi svp



## Astrogo (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Apres avoir télécharger iOS 4.2.1, quant il met : extraction du logiciel, juste apres, un message d'erreur apparet en me disant : iTunes n'a pas pu s'auvegarder l'iPad car l'opération de sauvegarde a échoué. 
Que dois je faire pour pouvoir enfin installer iOS 4.2.1 ?????? Aidez Moi svp


----------



## MacSedik (22 Novembre 2010)

je suppose que ta sauvegarde prend du temps? ça me le mets des fois. Essayes en mode DFU mais je pense que tu perderas tes données actuelles....


----------



## Astrogo (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci mais je prefere pas trop risquer de perdre mes données, mais que dois je faire alors ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1815388&l=b26e87d319&id=1417064881
Regarde, voici le message d'erreur


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

moi j'ai d'abord sauvegardé mes données. Et puis ensuite, j'ai demandé le téléchargement et l'installation.


----------



## Alino06 (22 Novembre 2010)

Je pense que la base est la:
TOUJOURS SAUVEGARDER avant une mise à jour


----------



## Astrogo (22 Novembre 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai essayez de faire, mais la sauvegarde n'avencais pas en 4h !!qu'est ce que je dois faire mnt ?


----------



## MacSedik (23 Novembre 2010)

tu le connectes combien de fois par semaine ton iPad? ça n'enlève en rien au fait que ta sauvegarde est anormalement longue (même pour un 64Go...), tente d'effacer les anciennes sauvegardes (ça peut venir de là), tu fais : Préférences>appareils >tu sélectionnes l'iPad et tu fais supprimer la sauvegarde. iTunes sera forcé alors de faire une autre sauvegarde qui va prendre du temps, mais après ça ne durera plus 4h comme tu dis.


----------



## Esart (23 Novembre 2010)

Si, ça durera encore 4h !


----------

